# Cherry Shrimp Reproduction Rates



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Sounds about right.

Within a span of 6 months, I went from 30 to about 300.

Your 80 should give you around 200 in another two months or so.


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

haha if you get to have too many, im looking for some. i actually didn't know they reproduced that fast, ill have to pick some up next time i go to my LFS, thanks a lot!


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

demosthenes said:


> haha if you get to have too many, im looking for some. i actually didn't know they reproduced that fast, ill have to pick some up next time i go to my LFS, thanks a lot!


I don't think I'd ever have too many :biggrin: If you haven't bought them from your LFS yet and you're willing to wait a little bit, shoot me a PM and I'll set you up with a deal.

Also, a few miscellaneous questions kind of related to the topic but I didn't want to start a whole new topic for them.

1) Is there any hardfast algae wafer per shrimp number? I usually feed 1 per day, breaking it up into 2 sections. It turns into a feeding frenzy in there.

2) If I feed blood worms, do I need something to hold the blood worms down, or do I just plop the cubes in and hope they sink?

3) Are snowball shrimp about the same as cherry shrimp as far as care and propogation rates? :icon_wink


----------

